# Totally gratuitous kitten photo ...



## Mrs B (21 February 2015)

At 4 weeks old     Her name is Pipli.







*9 weeks until she comes to live Chez Mr & Mrs B*

But you know the oddest thing? Pads has been taking on some of TK's (rather peculiar) habits. It's MOST strange! Quite out of character ...  And I found Pads the other day, sitting on top of the spot where TK's buried, as if having a quiet chat ...

"There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio ..."

I hope Pads & Pipli will be friends. Two 'P's in a pod


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 February 2015)

im not really a cat person but she is lovely..


----------



## Shady (21 February 2015)

absolutely gorgeous Mrs B !!!
i'm sure they will be the best of friends, makes me really want another........ slaps wrist!


----------



## Amymay (21 February 2015)

Cute as a button.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (22 February 2015)

I was excited when I saw the thread title.  She is just gorgeous, we expect loads more pics too please!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 February 2015)

She's gorgeous. 

We don't have enough kitten photos on this forum, so i hope that you're going to post some of the two P's when she comes home?


----------



## Mrs B (22 February 2015)

Thank you all - she is very cute 

And oh yes - never fear - will bore you all to death with P&P pictures


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (22 February 2015)

Mrs B said:



			Thank you all - she is very cute 

And oh yes - never fear - will bore you all to death with P&P pictures 

Click to expand...

One never gets bored with cute cat pics.


----------

